# OK... seriously! Dry CM before BFP? Anyone?



## Kellysmom

So.... I'm 12 dpo today and am using a progesterone cream for pre-AF spotting. After BD this afternoon, I figured out the cream is working!!! Yay! But, I'm dry as a bone. I figure I can't possibly be pregnant if I'm this dry, but then I can't figure out why I'd be so dry if the progesterone is working. SOooooo... tell me ladies. Do any of you remember having dry CM before getting your BFP?

:hugs: Thanks Ladies..... :kiss:


----------



## WeeNat

Hiya, i've experienced very dry cm after positive ovulation on the 13th. Im now 5dpo and only getting a small amount of cm. I would also like to know if there is any hope if you experience dry cm before a BFP.....


----------



## Egyptiangirl

Hi, I got a BFP back in July at 11 dpo but miscarried a few weeks later. But I had dry cm and spotting throughtout my 2 ww before getting the BFP. So, yes, it's totally possible. I think they say that the creamy cm doesn't always start to appear right away anyway. Hope that helps x


----------



## WeeNat

Hi Egyptiangirl, sorry to hear your sad news. I dont know how positive i feel at the mo but fingers crossed i get a BFP!!! :) x x


----------



## Haleytivet

I also agree. You will typically dry up right after ovulation but some will experience creamy cm right after ewcm then go dry for a few days. For both my BFP's (Both ended in miscarriage) I had dried up directly after ovulation then and then on/off watery and then around 16 dpo I started with the creamy cm again... Hope this helps. Just remember not everyone will experience the same signs as you. You may be pregnant and have no signs or pregnant and have tons. Everyone is different! :) FX'd for ya!


----------



## Kellysmom

WeeNat said:


> Hiya, i've experienced very dry cm after positive ovulation on the 13th. Im now 5dpo and only getting a small amount of cm. I would also like to know if there is any hope if you experience dry cm before a BFP.....

Last cycle I was really dry the entire 2ww, despite being on the progesterone. That's what's got me really wondering about this time around! I'll keep you updated. I'm going to test tomorrow, but I seriously doubt my chances of getting a BFP. If I do.... I'll let you know!!!!

Egyptiangirl.... sorry about the m/c, but thank you for the info! It helps knowing I'm not totally crazy!!!


----------



## WeeNat

Haleytivet said:


> I also agree. You will typically dry up right after ovulation but some will experience creamy cm right after ewcm then go dry for a few days. For both my BFP's (Both ended in miscarriage) I had dried up directly after ovulation then and then on/off watery and then around 16 dpo I started with the creamy cm again... Hope this helps. Just remember not everyone will experience the same signs as you. You may be pregnant and have no signs or pregnant and have tons. Everyone is different! :) FX'd for ya!

Thanks Haleytivet, sorry to hear your sad news :hugs:. This is the first time i have taken charge of my fertility and started charting, testing etc. I got a pok on 13th and had quite alot of ewcm (sorry if tmi). BD with DH throughout but then cm dried up and now the waiting begins :wacko:. x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Haleytivet said:


> I also agree. You will typically dry up right after ovulation but some will experience creamy cm right after ewcm then go dry for a few days. For both my BFP's (Both ended in miscarriage) I had dried up directly after ovulation then and then on/off watery and then around 16 dpo I started with the creamy cm again... Hope this helps. Just remember not everyone will experience the same signs as you. You may be pregnant and have no signs or pregnant and have tons. Everyone is different! :) FX'd for ya!




Kellysmom said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, i've experienced very dry cm after positive ovulation on the 13th. Im now 5dpo and only getting a small amount of cm. I would also like to know if there is any hope if you experience dry cm before a BFP.....
> 
> Last cycle I was really dry the entire 2ww, despite being on the progesterone. That's what's got me really wondering about this time around! I'll keep you updated. I'm going to test tomorrow, but I seriously doubt my chances of getting a BFP. If I do.... I'll let you know!!!!
> 
> Egyptiangirl.... sorry about the m/c, but thank you for the info! It helps knowing I'm not totally crazy!!!Click to expand...

BabyDust to you Kellysmom, keep us updated on test. I have bought in a few tests as im quite optimistic about getting a BFP. I've lost track how many BFN i have gotten in the past!! :cry: x x x


----------



## feeble

when i got my BFP my cycle went like this 

CD 12/13 IMMENSE amount of CM and increasing lines on OPKs
CD 14, all dried up, massively positive OPK but so dry i was a bit thrushy
Late CD14 i felt myself ov

CD15, some creamy CM 
CD16/17/18 increasing creamy CM (continuing until after AF was due 

and whereas normally my OPKs would go really dark and then drop off and go really light before AF, my OPKs fluctuated and never went down to totally negative but stayed a little bit dark and then as i got my postive they got gradually darker and darker x


----------



## Haleytivet

WeeNat said:


> Haleytivet said:
> 
> 
> I also agree. You will typically dry up right after ovulation but some will experience creamy cm right after ewcm then go dry for a few days. For both my BFP's (Both ended in miscarriage) I had dried up directly after ovulation then and then on/off watery and then around 16 dpo I started with the creamy cm again... Hope this helps. Just remember not everyone will experience the same signs as you. You may be pregnant and have no signs or pregnant and have tons. Everyone is different! :) FX'd for ya!
> 
> Thanks Haleytivet, sorry to hear your sad news :hugs:. This is the first time i have taken charge of my fertility and started charting, testing etc. I got a pok on 13th and had quite alot of ewcm (sorry if tmi). BD with DH throughout but then cm dried up and now the waiting begins :wacko:. x x xClick to expand...

I was on Progesterone supplements (I know it's different than the cream) but I know progesterone will somewhat dry you up. When I was on it November and December I also took Evening Primrose Oil (1000mg three times a day) from cycle day 5 to help with promoting cervical mucus. Just a thought for next cycle should this one not be a BFP. :)


----------



## WeeNat

Haleytivit, Wishing you a BFP for cycle!!! I have been taking pre-pregnancy suppliments to prepare my body. I will be testing about the 27th thats if AF doesnt get me before then :'( x x x


----------



## Haleytivet

WeeNat said:


> Haleytivit, Wishing you a BFP for cycle!!! I have been taking pre-pregnancy suppliments to prepare my body. I will be testing about the 27th thats if AF doesnt get me before then :'( x x x

Thanks!! I'll be testing with you then :) I'll only be 10 dpo but I have to catch the BFP early so I can start progesterone supplements again should I get one ;)


----------



## WeeNat

Haleytivet said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Haleytivit, Wishing you a BFP for cycle!!! I have been taking pre-pregnancy suppliments to prepare my body. I will be testing about the 27th thats if AF doesnt get me before then :'( x x x
> 
> Thanks!! I'll be testing with you then :) I'll only be 10 dpo but I have to catch the BFP early so I can start progesterone supplements again should I get one ;)Click to expand...

Oooooo, sending you :dust:.... Although the 27th seems far away!!! Have you been experiencing any symptoms?? Ive had none at all (sad1). x x x


----------



## MumtoChaz

Hi, 
I know this thread is a few years old but I typed 'dry cm 15 dpo' to see if anyone was BFP but had like zero CM leading up to it. 

Don't lose hope! I got my BFP today at 16dpo. 

Good Luck Ladies!


----------



## Nadyaraza

Mumtochaz... absolutely zero? Like dry as the desert?


----------

